# Help - My Lens seems to be loose



## Dubaiian (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi All, 

I have a Canon 7d  and use it a lot with my 100-400 Telephoto for shooting wildlife so this lens is almost always attached to the camera.   

I noticed yesterday that it seem to be slightly loose on the camera (almost like when you have too much play in the steering wheel on your car).   The movement is slight but still disconcerting.      I really cannot say if it has always been like this or if its a recent thing.   Is there anything in the camera or the lens that can be tightened up?  Could I do it myself or should I take it to the shop. 

Nervously awaiting a reply.


----------



## mikeduk (Apr 17, 2012)

Did you buy the kit new? If so you may still be under warranty in which case your best bet is getting in touch with the shop you purchased it from or talking to cannon directly.

Failing that your best bet is to send it off to a repair shop, unless its obvious where the problem is and how to fix it I wouldn't personally think about doing it myself.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Apr 17, 2012)

My 300mm f/4 Nikkor has the same issue on my D7000 - just about 1mm of slop or so. Nothing that is too major - all the contacts still work with no issues and the images are still fine. I asked the same question as you when I realized this and was told that a small amount of movement is common. As long as it doesn't get worse and the lens is working fine it is probably not an issue.


----------



## Deo (Apr 17, 2012)

I use a 150-500 and 70-200, i also have this issue, after asking many people i end up with one conclusion, that sometimes i support(not on tripod but holding) on the camera and/or putting the weight of my hand on the camera(body) when it is attached on a monopod. well i agree with Infinite_Day that this is not a big issue how ever when you holding your camera on a monopod/ monopod then doing panning/bird watching/just simply moving the camera it just feel uncomfortable, well just my opinion.


----------



## KmH (Apr 17, 2012)

Depending on how loose it is, and in what direction it is loose, your lens mount may have become slightly bent.

If is loose rotationally, you're ok. If it is loose so the front of the lens moves up and down, it needs to be repaired.

It's not a good idea to leave a heavy lens mounted on a DSLR body. You don't say which 100-400 lens.

Hopefully you mount the lens, not the camera, when you use it.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 17, 2012)

KmH said:


> Depending on how loose it is, and in what direction it is loose, your lens mount may have become slightly bent.
> 
> If is loose rotationally, you're ok. If it is loose so the front of the lens moves up and down, it needs to be repaired.
> 
> ...



Probably a Sigma. My 70-210 does have a bit of the rotational give. Nothing major and it has never effected pictures.


----------



## Overread (Apr 17, 2012)

Far as I know there is only one 100-400mm - the Canon L 

That said a tiny bit of rotational play in a lens mount is totally normal and is simply a part of  manufacturing tolerances on both the body and the lens. If you have this it shouldn't feel anything more than a millimeter at most in movement. Far too small to affect the contacts connection and rotational play won't affect the optics at all.

As KmH says if its forward play then that is a more serious problem and for heavier lenses you should indeed always be supporting the lens itself with your arm.


----------



## AceCo55 (Apr 17, 2012)

I once had a sigma 70-200mm lens that seemed to get progressively "looser" over a short period of time. Rotational movement but more than a few mm.
Took it to a technician, and it turned out that at least one of the screws on the mounting plate had worked loose.
Fixed it on the spot - no drama after that.

So the reason it is loose may be due to a few factors or may just be within normal tolerances (my current Nikon 70-200mm lens has a small bit of "play").
For peace of mind, I would just get it checked to see whether you have a problem or not.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 17, 2012)

Check the screws, they come lose all the time.


----------



## Dubaiian (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry it has taken me a long time to respond everyone, but I have been busy travelling with work.  To confirm, it a Canon 100-400L. 

As many mentioned its about 1mm of rotational play and has certainly not become any worse, so I am going to put it own to tolerance and only worry if it gets worse.  

KmH - Yes I mount the lens on the tripod rather than the camera.  

Many thanks for your advice


----------



## Josh220 (Apr 27, 2012)

Damn promiscuous gear!


----------

